# Is 0.5 hp worth $50?



## CacaoBoy (Jun 13, 2018)

I need a pole saw. My hand pole pruner/saw works well, but I have just too many branches that need to be cut off.

I am pretty well narrowed down to the Stihl HT103 or HT133, in part because dealers around here whom I trust don't carry much other than Stihl. I considered a Stihl Kombi setup, but by the time two extensions, even though lightweight carbon, are attached, it would weigh an extra 1.5 lb and cost over $100 more than the comparable pole pruner.

I have seen lots of good things said here about the HT103, words on the HT133 seem mixed. It is not clear why people would like the 103 more since the only difference seems to be the slightly larger engine on the 133. 

The price difference locally is $50 more for the 133 with its extra 0.5 hp. Does that little bit extra power gain anything meaningful? Any other comments? 

Thanks.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 14, 2018)

The 4 mix engines have a heap of torque which is kinda nice when you rest a B/C on a branch and hit the throttle. But the 133 is heavy compared to traditional 2stroke/2mix engines. I've spent more hours on the end of a pole saw than I'd like to admit. Weight counts for a lot, I'll take a lighter less powerful setup every time when cutting hour on end. Just bare that in mind. I'd either get a 2stroke Stihl or consider an Echo or Husky. I don't reccomend those brands over Stihl often.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Jun 14, 2018)

CR888 said:


> The 4 mix engines have a heap of torque which is kinda nice when you rest a B/C on a branch and hit the throttle. But the 133 is heavy compared to traditional 2stroke/2mix engines. I've spent more hours on the end of a pole saw than I'd like to admit. Weight counts for a lot, I'll take a lighter less powerful setup every time when cutting hour on end. Just bare that in mind. I'd either get a 2stroke Stihl or consider an Echo or Husky. I don't reccomend those brands over Stihl often.


I hear you regarding weight. But if the online specs can be believed:
Stihl HT133 -- 15.9 lbs. with bar & chain
Stihl HT103 -- 15.5 lbs. with bar & chain
Echo PPT-2620H -- 16.9 lbs. *without* bar & chain
Husqvarna P525P5S -- 14.1 lbs. *without* bar & chain​
Maybe there are other models more comparable to the Stihls, but that 2 stroke Echo will be considerably heavier, and even that Husky will lose its weight advantage on the 103 when the bar and chain are added. I could cut down on the weight by skipping the telescoping pole, but probably more often than not I would want more than the fixed length models offer. I do not see any 2 stroke Stihl pole saws in the current lineup, and have never seen a used one for sale here in Hawaii.


----------



## CoreyB (Jun 14, 2018)

I have only ran a couple husqvarna pole saws. And every time I feel that it would be nice if they where lighter and yet more powerful. I do wonder how the Husqvarna battery one would be with the motor at the head. It wouldn't have the shaft to spin. But that is a different subject and I have no real helpful info. Other then pole saws still seem like a second thought from the engineering team on how to use as many of the same components and machining processes .


----------



## CR888 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a km-94 with 2 extensions and the 131 power head as well. I always use the km-94 powerhead. But got that setup so I could use hedge trimmer attachments, line attachments etc. My spare Solo system is much better in many ways but their no longer made and parts are $$ & hard to find. Its a shame Stihl don't offer a 28cc-31cc 2stroke pole saw like they used to. The old ones in good knick fetch strong dollars on the used market. I'm not sure what the 'right' choice for you is but sharing knowledge helps us make informed choices.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have an Echo PPT-265S with an extension, and it gets really heavy when extended. The extra HP advantage may overcome the disadvantage of the extra weight if it gets the limb cut quicker.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have an HT-131. It's now about two years old or so. Yes, it's a bit on the heavy side. That just means I take a few more breaks than usual. 

It runs great. Tons of torque. I just don't see any way to make a quality pole saw any much lighter than they already are. Mine seems to be very well built. 

Fully extended, you have your hands full. I've yet to have it fully extended though. It doesn't get used all that much, but when I need it, it there for me.


----------



## 250R (Nov 4, 2018)

I have both the HT 75 and 131. I favor the HT75. It is lighter and the pole extension is longer than the 131. That's why I bought 4 more and have them as spares and parts saws too. I'm considering the HT103 to add to the line up but I'm uncertain. I like the extra reach it provides but I think I'll get arm pump it if I run it for too long. I would only use the 103 for certain jobs where longer reach was necessary and had a lot of branches to cut at that height. We still primarily use extendable pole saws (Silky) which have a 21' extension. There's also a carbon fiber pole saw kit that's out there now. There are some mixed reviews too. Its super light and expensive. I'm waiting for the price to come down before I buy.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Nov 4, 2018)

I should have followed up. I bought the HT103, have been getting a lot of use out of it, and really, really like it. I wish I had bought one years ago.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Glad to hear. Congrats!


----------

